# Flat Rock Muskie



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

This is a reply to ypsifly who posted about muskie in the huron.

ive been fishing the huron for 6 years now and every year it seemed like the steelhead fishing kept getting better and better up to last year. i thought this year would be one of the best years on record for catching steelies but it has been one of the worst in my opinion. there was a small wave of fish that came in around the walleye close (Mar 10-20) and all of them were fresh fish that weighed around six pounds. The biggest number i seen caught in a day was march 15 when i saw six pulled out at the damn in flat rock from 5-10p.m. as far as the muskie go im astonished at the number ive seen at flat rock. used to not hear much about them until this year. beginning of march by telegraph bridge i caught two muskie one day one was45 in. and the other 30. i had several more on, but they got off, one followed my lure right up to shore, turned at it, and snapped my line. a few days ago in a span of twenty minutes or so i saw 5 muskie run up the coffer on through to the pond above. i even had one swim underneath my feet right by the shore near the dam. a guy dropped his pole, and real slowly went down, then quickly grapped the muskie and threw it above the dam(talk about a one in a lifetime opportunity, saying you caught a gator with your bare hands). anyways everytime i go to the river and talk to guys one of em always brings up something about catching or seeing a muskie caught. Sunday i had one hit my jointed rapala under the telegraph bridge three times but i never hooked him good. with high #'s of muskie and not many steelhead i feel that the muskie have somewhat impacted the steelie pop. but not to a real critical point, and being an avid pike fisherman im glad to see a species thriving of the gamefish type( other than shad and carp). so i've decided to commit to fishing for muskie and smallies on the huron for the remainder of the big runs. does anyone know of a surefire lure to get some good smallie? just curious. just thougth id' voice my opinion on the situation, and if anybody has an opinion please post caused id also like to see what everyone thinks as well.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Having caught both muskie and steelhead, I'd much rather see muskie around here than trout. There are very few places in the WORLD where the conditions are right to catch muskie. Steelhead are a dime a dozen.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Bass Boss,

I'm wondering what is going on that more of these fish are in the river now. I might have said this in the original thread, but I'm guessing the opening of the ladder allowed them to move up to a section of river that has, in my opinion, a lower number of large predators and a corresponding high population of forage fish.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't think that I agree with steelhead being a dime a dozen but enjoy not having to travel a long distance to fish them. SE Michigan has few steelhead.

But you are right about the Muskie. Take away Lake St Clair and you almost have to go to Canada or Minnesota for good Muskie fishing. My concern is such a large number of them in such a small stretch of water.

And I'll admit that I am biased. I fish mostly for Trout and Salmon and very little for other species.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I agree with you, steelhead are incredibly hard to catch and not exactly a dime a dozen. I guess I was just trying to make a point about the muskie.....and you hit it on the head: take away Lake St. Clair and you have almost no good muskie waters around here. I think both can be managed and balanced.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

And even Lake St Clair is short of its potential as a muskie water. My only concern is the amount of muskie in such a small body of water.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

i was there on 5/12/02 and 12 people had them on and me and my uncle landed 2


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm guessing that those muskie came at Flat Rock? There are even more up stream.


----------

